
Guitar Game Plays with Enhanced Realism - alxmdev
https://hackaday.com/2017/12/13/guitar-game-plays-with-enhanced-realism/
======
grawprog
That's pretty cool. I've been playing guitar for almost 20 years but I never
really liked guitar hero. It never really felt like playing guitar it also
seemed kind of pointless to sit and pretend to play a song I could actually
play or learn to play for real. This seems like it'd be fun and might actually
teach you something.

I think your time would still be better spent actually learning to play an
instrument though.

